# pkg search shows lower versions than http://distcache.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All/



## Mark Watling (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi All,

This is probably an easy question, although being searching this morning with no luck.

I'm running an iocage release 11.1-RELEASE for a plex server and trying to upgrade to the latest version.

in the iocage,  

pkg search plexmedia 

plexmediaserver-1.10.1.4602    Plex Media Server component
plexmediaserver-plexpass-1.11.0.4666 Plex Media Server component

yet on http://distcache.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All/ it shows :
plexmediaserver-1.12.1.4885.txz687624962018-Mar-24 14:51

Probably a schoolboy error but appreciate if anyone can enlighten me.

Many Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 2, 2018)

Change your repository from quarterly to latest if you want to use the latest packages.
/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf


----------



## Mark Watling (Apr 2, 2018)

awesome - thank you!


----------

